# Cherche programmeur pour Virtual DJ



## GunnM73000 (29 Mars 2012)

Bonjour a tous, je viens de passer de PC à Macbookpro I7 13 pouces, ça me change la vie !
Je suis DJ en discothèque et j'utilise mon Mac uniquement pour ça.
J'utilise le logiciel Virtual DJ Pro, il existe pour Mac et PC et je l'ai découvert sous PC
On peut personnaliser Virtual DJ avec des Plugin, il y en a de toutes sortes. Les plugin PC ne marchent malheureusement pas sous Mac.

Le plugin pour lequel je cherche un programmeur est le plugin Sonique qui permet de lire les fichiers .SVP

Ce plugin permet de faire du vidéoMix : le Mac est branché sur un écran qui projète les fichiers .SVP Sonique. Les fichiers soniques représentent des formes et des couleurs ( ex des tunnels, une goutte d'eau) qui bougent ou clignotent en rythme avec la musique.

Ce plugin (existant pour virtualdj pc) s'installe puis est ensuite disponible dans le logiciel VirtualDJ.
Quand on l'active, il permet d'aller chercher un ou plusieurs fichiers .SVP dans l'explorateur.
Il permet d'afficher le contenu de ces fichiers sur le deuxième écran ou vidéoprojecteur dans un bar ou une boite de nuit, virtual dj gère l'affichage vidéo ce qui permet par exemple de lancer d'autres plugin en même temps (ex le plugin titler qui affiche les titres des morceaux en cours de lecture).

Aidez moi !! Possibilité de rémunération


----------



## tatouille (30 Mars 2012)

contacte le developer de ce plugin


----------



## GunnM73000 (30 Mars 2012)

j'ai cherché mais je ne trouve ni son pseudo ni son mail


----------



## tatouille (31 Mars 2012)

GunnM73000 a dit:


> j'ai cherché mais je ne trouve ni son pseudo ni son mail



Lycos


----------

